# Single guy looking to move to Toronto



## lestat83 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've spent a bit of time on this forum and seem to keep running into threads about families moving to Canada...So I thought it might be best start a thread about my situation.

I am a mid 20's male Chartered Accountant (From Australia) looking to move to Toronto in 2011.

I'd love to hear some stories from people who were in a similar position and how they went, it's quite daunting

I have a few questions: 

1. From a employers perspective is there any difference between a 2 year working visa (The one available to Australians) and a skilled workers visa?

2. What is the current job market (Finance sector) like and how much savings (In terms of months salary) should I really budget before heading over?

3. I am tossing up between Toronto and Vancouver, considering my above situation which one would I probably be more suited to.

4. How expensive are inner city apartments? Can you get away without having a car?

5. Is there a large young expat population in Toronto? 

6. How welcoming are Canadian's to expat? (Australians in particular)

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lestat83 said:


> I've spent a bit of time on this forum and seem to keep running into threads about families moving to Canada...So I thought it might be best start a thread about my situation.
> 
> I am a mid 20's male Chartered Accountant (From Australia) looking to move to Toronto in 2011.
> 
> ...


Just one thing further. I assume you know you will require to have your Australian qualifications converted to Canadian standards and you should read:-
Home | Chartered Accountants of Canada


----------



## lestat83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Just one thing further. I assume you know you will require to have your Australian qualifications converted to Canadian standards and you should read:-
> 
> Thank's for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lestat83 said:


> Auld Yin said:
> 
> 
> > Just one thing further. I assume you know you will require to have your Australian qualifications converted to Canadian standards and you should read:-
> ...


----------

